# Númenor's Legacy



## Maedhros (May 30, 2002)

What do you think is the greater legacy that the Island of Númenor had in ME. 
Was it it's Culture or the ancient blood line of Elros?


----------



## Elfarmari (May 30, 2002)

IMHO, the two are intertwined so much they cannot be separated. The culture (language, knowledge, etc) had a huge impact on the men of Middle Earth, who had been effectively abandoned during the second age. The kingdoms established and maintained by the descendents of Elros helped keep Sauron from total domination of ME, and finally helped defeat him. 
This isn't really relevant, but in a way Sauron brought about his own downfall. The refugees from the destruction of Numenor, which happened because of Sauron, ultimately rallied free speaking peoples of ME to destroy Sauron forever.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Sep 14, 2005)

> IMHO, the two are intertwined so much they cannot be separated.


Imo, blood in itself is not that much of a legacy, since many people of the great "bloodlines" (starting from the Ainur/Maiar right down to the Numenoreans) fell into darkness and brought many others with them. I will go with their legacy of knowledge.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 14, 2005)

I agree with Elfarmari that blood and culture are too closely intertwined. It is the blood, i.e. genetics, that rendered the Numenoreans more capable to achieve great deeds and conceive useful new inventions and perfect arts and crafts. Therefore, choosing the culture means ultimately choosing the blood; and choosing the blood does not mean much by itself, since merely having their blood will not render one great instantly, e.g. they can stray into evil.


----------

